# Hello again!/Bow Opinions



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,
First let me say hello again to you all.. I pretty much disappeared since the end of outdoor season. I enjoyed my first ever season of hunting and did manage to get a doe with my bow in October and a pretty nice buck with my muzzleloader in December. I'm now starting to look for a new (to me) bow to start getting set up and used to for spring. Finances are somewhat limited so I am looking at used bows. I haven't had the chance to shoot a ton of bows but from talking to lots of people and shooting a few bows here and there, I think I have it narrowed to 2 bows and need some input. I had decided I wanted to get another (I had one when I first got back into archery, but decided I didn't like the draw cycle with my injured shoulder that I was building back up) Pro Elite. I talked to Hinky (who I respect as an archer for obvious reasons) about his suggestions for me and he put the idea in my head that "nobody has ever won anything with a Pro Elite for a reason" and suggested a Contender Elite. I've been watching bows in the classifieds for quite a while now hoping to find the right bow and thought I had found it the other day, but to make a long story short that deal disappeared. Another aspect to things is my short (26.5") draw. Nothing in the classifieds is ever that short, so I end up buying a bow and spending the money for cams and strings to make it fit. Most Contender Elites end up being more expensive than I really want to go right now and I have been offered a very good deal (I think anyway) on a Pro Elite, but don't want to feel like I am "settling" for a bow just because it was a good deal. Any thoughts/suggestions/input on the whole picture?

Thanks,
Todd aka Grimace


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

You dont have to go with what one suggest. A Vantage Elite is good and they are winning every were. Hoyt has a lot of good bows out there other than the contender. Then Mathews has the Conquest 4, Apex, and Triumph. Elite archery has the XLR. So dont go out and just buy something cause of what 1 person tells you. You know what you can afford. A lot of what i listed you can find under $600. And they are all winning bows.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I know his opinion is only one opinion. The idea he put in my head though has me feeling like there may be better options and I don't want to feel like I am settling for a bow. I never want to be able to blame my equipment. If I miss a shot I want it to be because I messed up. I looked into VE's at one point but there ATA is too long for me with my short draw. Anything over 37"-38" and the string angle gets too steep.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, I know his opinion is only one opinion. The idea he put in my head though has me feeling like there may be better options and I don't want to feel like I am settling for a bow. *I never want to be able to blame my equipment*. If I miss a shot I want it to be because I messed up. I looked into VE's at one point but there ATA is too long for me with my short draw. Anything over 37"-38" and the string angle gets too steep.


if you miss a shot? you will, no doubt about it. 

unless you break a string/cable, fail to inspect your arrows or just plain dont set it up correctly.......the bow will always hit what you're aiming at. it's been proven time and time again in a hooter shooter and by guys that are shooting machines. a compound bow is a simple machine that repeats itself. the monkey pullin the string is the variable.

pick a bow and shoot it. if it's not 'comfortable', it's not the right one. once you find the right one, equip it the way you want and learn how to shoot it. dont chase speed and dont chase set-ups because none of them are the magic bullet.

learning how your equipment behaves and how it works regardless of how it's set-up will ALWAYS give you the advantage.

case in point. 2 weeks ago, i tried to change my cams to a different draw geometry version.....didnt work. i had less than a half hour to change it back and go to league. not only did i get it back together, i shot some different arrows. i shot 23series instead of the usual 25series. i shot the same avg score that way as i did before i messed with it.

knowing your equipment and how it works will save your buttox if and when you have a string or cable fail at the most inopportune time.

buyin points will only get you so much and empty your wallet. after the honeymoon, then what?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hey Guys,
> First let me say hello again to you all.. I pretty much disappeared since the end of outdoor season. I enjoyed my first ever season of hunting and did manage to get a doe with my bow in October and a pretty nice buck with my muzzleloader in December. I'm now starting to look for a new (to me) bow to start getting set up and used to for spring. Finances are somewhat limited so I am looking at used bows. I haven't had the chance to shoot a ton of bows but from talking to lots of people and shooting a few bows here and there, I think I have it narrowed to 2 bows and need some input. I had decided I wanted to get another (I had one when I first got back into archery, but decided I didn't like the draw cycle with my injured shoulder that I was building back up) Pro Elite. I talked to Hinky (who I respect as an archer for obvious reasons) about his suggestions for me and he put the idea in my head that "nobody has ever won anything with a Pro Elite for a reason" and suggested a Contender Elite. I've been watching bows in the classifieds for quite a while now hoping to find the right bow and thought I had found it the other day, but to make a long story short that deal disappeared. Another aspect to things is my short (26.5") draw. Nothing in the classifieds is ever that short, so I end up buying a bow and spending the money for cams and strings to make it fit. Most Contender Elites end up being more expensive than I really want to go right now and I have been offered a very good deal (I think anyway) on a Pro Elite, but don't want to feel like I am "settling" for a bow just because it was a good deal. Any thoughts/suggestions/input on the whole picture?
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd aka Grimace


While Randy is a great archer who knows alot abouot bows.....14yr old Hunter Davis has been tearin it up @ Lancaster the last 2 years with a Pro Elite with XT 2000 limbs and cam and half plus cams.... And Braden G. was prety damn hard to handle with his old Por Elite with XT 3000's... Just something to ponder about


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Monster X said:


> You dont have to go with what one suggest. A Vantage Elite is good and they are winning every were. Hoyt has a lot of good bows out there other than the contender. Then Mathews has the Conquest 4, Apex, and Triumph. Elite archery has the XLR. So dont go out and just buy something cause of what 1 person tells you. You know what you can afford. A lot of what i listed you can find under $600. And they are all winning bows.


The VE wouldnt be a good bow due to his short draw.... The others you mentioned wont even be worth trying cause he has already shot a HOYT


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> The VE wouldnt be a good bow due to his short draw.... The others you mentioned wont even be worth trying cause he has already shot a HOYT


Yeah.. I started out the year last year with a Martin S4, then bought an Alphamax 35 that I shot for a while.. I don't think I will be likely to try anything but Hoyts for target bows for a while. Although I love my Rytera Alien for hunting and maybe some 3D.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Contender, Contender Elite, Protrec, Pro Elite, UltraTec, Ultra Elite. Any of these with XT 2000's would be great! Should be able to find one in your budget? Then there's also Hornets fav. Katera XL?


----------



## robert76 (Aug 13, 2009)

The reder the apple the sweeter the juice !


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

X Hunter said:


> While Randy is a great archer who knows alot abouot bows.....14yr old Hunter Davis has been tearin it up @ Lancaster the last 2 years with a Pro Elite with XT 2000 limbs and cam and half plus cams.... And Braden G. was prety damn hard to handle with his old Por Elite with XT 3000's... Just something to ponder about


Jesse B also used to kick everyones butt with a Pro Elite. 

Either the Pro or Ultra is a good bet. It doesn't need to be the Contender Elite. Heck it doesn't even need to be an Elite riser.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I made the decision last night. I got offered way too good of a deal on a Pro Elite to turn down. Now I just need to find some 2.0 spirals to get the draw length down to 26.5"-26.75" and get either Hinky or Bowgod to build me a set of strings. I know if I ask Hinky he will give me crap since I bought a PE. Oh well.. lol


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You might want to talk to Lone eagle...She just might have a set of 2.0 spirals...I know she had to change cams on her bow, and i think waht she took off were 2.0s...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You might want to talk to Lone eagle...She just might have a set of 2.0 spirals...I know she had to change cams on her bow, and i think waht she took off were 2.0s...


Thanks sarge.. I will drop her a message. I am definately looking for them, and would rather get used than new to save some $$.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*cam and a half*

Good to see you back on board. Drop me a PM. As Sarge mentioned I have spiral cams that I had removed from my 2010 Contender Elite. I went with the cam and a half instead. The spirals were too harsh for my preference. I had 3dshooter80 make me a new string so I have a brand new string for sale to if you need it. 

Willing to give you a good price.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:tongue: Things are finally calming down a little bit here at work. I actually have a minute to breath these days...:doh: I just realized you were talking to grimace...shame,shame...:nono:


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow I am suprised Hinky told you that. Like some one else said thats only one opinion. I recently went back to the Pro Elite with Spirals and 1 with C2's both with XT2000's.
I will be changing over the C'2 to Spirals when I find a set of limbs with the right deflection. Last year I shot a Ultra Elite but just couldn't get it to feel the way I liked and shoot the way I liked. So back to the Pro Elite. I am totally happy since doing that. Shooting has improved and things just feel right. To me a guy such as yourself with your draw length would benifit from the the PE or Katera XL. I have shot everything and to me I don't give a rats arse if my bow is new or 4 years old or not. I only care if it works for me and I like it. As said before there are no magic bullets or bows. Find what fits your frame and style and stick with it. Most of the top guys don't like to change and are sometimes forced because of contracts and sponcership. From what I understand Braden switched for $ reasons nothing else really. Hoyt wouldn't pay the extra he asked for and Mathews would. What would you do if that was your job? We all would do the same. Nothing wrong with that. Talk to Hornet I'm sure he'll have some ideas for you. I might have a set of #2's as well if you can't find any. I'm not sure what I have actually, I know I have 3 or 4 sets in the bow room and the smallest set I have are either #2'a or 2.5's I will check tommorow in case you need em.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

proelite06 said:


> I might have a set of #2's as well if you can't find any. I'm not sure what I have actually, I know I have 3 or 4 sets in the bow room and the smallest set I have are either #2'a or 2.5's I will check tommorow in case you need em.


If you could do me a HUGE favor and check that would be awesome. I can't find used #2's anywhere. I am just about ready to order a new set but don't really want to spend twice the money. If you have a set and ask a reasonable price consider them sold! The PE should be on my doorstep tomorrow and I will be wanting to get it set up ASAP.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

By the way Proelite, do I know you? I see your nickname is brand new.


----------

